# Temple Audio - Cool new pedal Boards !!



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's link to a local pedal board builder here in Saskatoon , Sask .
I think he's got some great ideas that will really help the live guitarist ! :congratulatory:
Check'm Out !!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trVuNUleRRM
http://templeaudio.com/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If it's you - your name suggests it might be - or not, it's free to post spam in the dealer section so if it's not you let him know  Yeah, that looks real cool would like to see more about how it's constructed, how it holds pedals down, and of course $$


OK I followed the templeaudio link in your (my mistake, not in sig) and got my answers.

Next question: are the holes where the cabling goes down thru the board beveled or rounded? If they're just punched, and with 'square' edges, I could see issues with cutting cables as things get moved around.....

Otherwise, I like the idea of the system and it's definitely innovative.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

No , its not me , i build pedals at Onfloor Audio etc etc .
I just thought these looked really cool , and thought i'd pimp out his boards !

If you Google search , there is a video of him building them .
And prices are listed on his web site .


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow I really like the looks and function of these.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool!!! Love the overall design!

I see a power outlet (computer style) but is there any powersupply under it or you have to buy one and wire it?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

$300 for a pedal board?!? Yikes.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, steep. But that attachment system looks REALLY slick.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, steep. But that attachment system looks REALLY slick.


I use screws and all round strapping. No velcro, screwed right to wood.

I see the appeal of these boards, but _to me_ it is way too much for something so easily dealt with.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like it might be handy for someone with a large collection of pedals who found themselves constantly re-organizing their pedal boards for different purposes.

It seems to me that the adhesive mounting thingies would become a pain if you wanted to sell off unused pedals. I would think they'd have to be removed, and they probably won't stick a second time (i.e. aren't re-usable).

Velcro can be a bit of a pain, but it works well and is super cheap. We see a lot of used pedals with velcro attached. Not sure how a pedal with a Temple Audio attacher thingie stuck on it would go over. I guess we'll find out, lol.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not made of money also , but 300$ for a quality well built board with these features is not out of line IMO ...
Think about how much money we have invested in Guitars , cases , amps , tubes , pedals , cables etc etc . 3 brown ones is a drop in the bucket .

just me thinking out loud ...


----------

